# PTUpdate download



## blauerKater (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo bin erst neu hier,aber kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Programm PTUpdate her bekomme ? Habe mir bei ebay ein TP170A ersteigert aber leider CD-Rom oder ähnliches nicht mit bekommen. Habe Win CC flexible 2007. Stimmt das, wenn ich mir ProTool CS besorge, dass ich dann das Programm PTUpdate gleich mi bekomme ? wäre schön wenn mir jemand einen Link oder einen download anbieten könnte !


----------



## thomas_1975 (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habe gerade mal gegoogelt, und da du kein Pro Tool Pro kleiner V6.0
sondern WinCC Flex hast sollte ein OS Update kein Problem sein.

Unter dem Menüpunkt Project / Transfer / Betriebssystem aktualisieren 
sollte alles funktionieren, natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung,
daß alle Einstellungen ( Schnittstelle und Kabel usw. ) passen

gruß Thomas


----------



## blauerKater (14 Juli 2010)

Ja danke schon mal, aber ich glaub ich brauche so ein Nullmodemkabel und da gibt es wohl laut wicki wohl 2 verschiedene Varianten:
3-Draht-Nullmodem-Kabel
Standard-Nullmodem-Kabel
Ich hab aber nur so ein 3-Draht-Nullmodem-Kabel.Reicht das aus? Außerdem bräuchte mein Laptop eine Com Schnittstelle .Richtig?


----------



## thomas_1975 (14 Juli 2010)

So wie ich es in der beschreibung lese, würde ich es über MPI probieren.

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...09408_FAQ/Panels_connecting_cables_V1_2_d.pdf

gruß Thomas


----------



## blauerKater (15 Juli 2010)

es hat geklappt,
Hab mir ein Nullmodemkabel gebastelt und dann über die Com Schnittstelle ein neues Betriebssystem drauf gespiet. 
Danke!


----------



## blauerKater (15 Juli 2010)

Hallo. 
hab zwar es geschafft ein neues Betriebsystem auf mein TP 170A mit Hilfe eines Nullmodemkabels drauf zu spielen,bekomme aber noch immer keine Profibus-Verbindung  zum Panel hin. Mir ist beim überspielen aufgefallen ,dass ich nur das TP170A micro .img auswählen konnte.Ist das egal, weil ich ja kein TP170 A micro habe. Nur zu Info hab mein TP 170A über ein Profibus an einer Siemens SPS angeschlossen und möchte nun von mein Laptop aus eine Verbindung über mein USB/MPI Converter herstellen .In der CPU komme ich wunderbar online, auf mein Panel leider nicht. Wo dran könnte es liegen? Profibusadressen sind im Panel und in Win CC flexible denk ich mal richtig eingestellt.


----------



## thomas_1975 (15 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
also das TP hängt am Profibus, und du gehst mit deinem PG per USB
- MPI auf die CPU, oder wie ?? 

welche CPU hast du denn ?


----------



## blauerKater (15 Juli 2010)

ja genau, das TP hängt am Profibus und ich wollt über die CPU die nur eine MPI-Schnittslelle besitzt und der zusätzlichen Profibusbaugruppe CP342-5 mein TP projektieren, klappt das? ich hab eine CPU 312C.


----------



## thomas_1975 (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo blauer Kater,
habe eben mal ein wenig rumgesucht, und einen recht guten Beitrag zu deinem Problem gefunden.
Wenn du den CP in der HW-Config richtig angelegt hast sollte es funktionieren.

anbei:
http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-18907.html

http://spsforum.eu/showthread.php?t=4383

gruß Thomas


----------



## blauerKater (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo Thomas ja deine beiden Links helfen mir nur begrenzt weiter. Aufjeden Fall ist wohl das TP170Amicro.img das richtige gewesen. Hab aber noch das Problem das mein Laptop meinen Profibus überhaupt nicht erkennt. Unter erreichbare Teilnehmer sehe ich nur mein MPI-Bus! Wenn ich mir so ein Adapter von USB auf Com kaufe und ich dann versuche das Projekt über die serielle Schnittstelle zu übetragen, würde dann mein Laptop über die MPI-Schnittstelle unter erreichbare Teilnehmer mein Profibus erkennen?


----------



## volker (16 Juli 2010)

sollte es sich wirklich um ein micro mit ähnlicher bestellnummer handeln
6AV6640-0CA11-0AX1
kann ich dir nur zu deinem fehlkauf gratulieren.
das ist für die 200ter serie


----------



## blauerKater (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo Volker. nein es handelt sich nicht um einen Fehlkauf. Es ist wirklich ein TP 170A mit der Bestelnummer:6AV6 545-0BA15-2AX0.


----------

